# Cheap but better socket organizers for your tool chest



## Tmate (Aug 11, 2020)

This isn't about tooling, per se, but I thought I might share it anyway.  The real estate in most of our tool boxes is limited.  Socket clips are a pain in the butt when it comes to removing sockets.  Commercial socket organizers take up too much space and often have pegs for sockets we don't have or need.

I am dealing with this problem by making my own socket organizers out of some pieces of scrap hardwood floor I have on hand.  I lined up all the sockets on a bench, measured the length of the row, and measured the largest and smallest sockets.  Drilled large and small holes at the ends, and cut between them with a bandsaw.  Then glued the blade gap shut.  The photos show the difference in drawer space required for regular vs. home made socket organizers.  Due to the drawer height, I didn't put a base under the wooden racks to lift them out, but you could.

Most of us can recognize a socket size by looking at it and don't need labels.  Just use different racks for inch and metric.


----------

